# New arrows???



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just recently purchased a Hoyt Spyder 30 XT and am looking into new arrows. I will always be an Easton man and that's what I want to buy. I am shooting 70#'s and my draw length is 28". The last 4 years I have shot the axis arrows and loved them. Should I stick with those or should I look into some of the newer Easton arrows? Basically i'm looking for some reviews that would fit my setup. Also, im not looking to spend over $80 for a half dozen.

THANKS!!!


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Look at Easton's chart, will the arrows you were using last year work ?


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

If they fly good and your hitting targets consistent then No need to buy new arrows. 

I switched to Gold tip last year and think they are the best but also pricey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

100 Grain said:


> If they fly good and your hitting targets consistent then No need to buy new arrows.
> 
> I know but I am really interested in trying a different product. I still have my old arrows just in case I need to fall back on those.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 1, 2013)

I went with the bloodlines... I have very happy with them so far....


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

bloodlines are awesome. however i know you said easton is your brand of choice but the v1 vap is an amazing. go with the ss tips.


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

I love Easton's Full Metal Jackets.


----------

